# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  استفاده از dropdown برای دریافت و ارسال اطلاعات دیتابیس

## hossein.farrokh

سلام دوستان عزیز
ببخشید من یه فرم دارم که توی اون فرم میخوام اطلاعات گروه و زیرگروه کاری رو از دیتابیس بگیرم شبیه استان و شهر در فرم ها. حالا دو تا مشکل دارم که میخواستم لطف کنید راهنمایی کنید:
1-چطور میتونم وقتی دسته اصلی رو انتخاب کردم کاری کنم که در منوی زیر دسته فقط موارد مربوط به همون دسته اصلی نمایش داده بشه(مثلا فقط شهرهای همون استان)؟
2-یک مشکلی که دارم اینه که بعد از انتخاب یک مورد در فرم موقع submit فرم اطلاعاتی که در value مربوط به اون گزینه هست ارسال نمیشه و null ارسال میشه.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر

----------

